# CM Punk not coming to AEW? Or just trolling?



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Saw this on Twitter yesterday.

Thoughts?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk hasn't talked or cared about wrestling for five years until recently. Since then, he's been faintly tweeting or replying about wrestling for a month.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Screw crybaby punk. Keep his toxic negative ass as far from aew as possible


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It only takes a couple of bad experiences to put Punk into sourpuss mode and this is like the third time he's interacted with an entitled fan in the last month. Am I saying that Punk is the type of guy who'd pass over a lucrative wrestling contract because of a few annoying fans? Yes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

We don't know but do you really think that Punk is going to say "yes i'm going to AEW" ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

dsnotgood said:


> Screw crybaby punk. Keep his toxic negative ass as far from aew as possible


He's easily the biggest non-contracted/affiliated star in wrestling if he actually does sign with AEW and appears at All Out in Chicago.

Maybe you should listen to the Cabana interview again.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Exactly. There's a lot of criticisms to make towards Punk but he'd be huge for AEW. I don't think he'd be as miserable as he was in WWE either, that's almost a given.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Exactly. There's a lot of criticisms to make towards Punk but he'd be huge for AEW. I don't think he'd be as miserable as he was in WWE either, that's almost a given.


And besides, I definitely see Punk as someone who would sign with AEW only to spite Vince McMahon and HHH.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You know, we should maybe stop talking about it because if he ends up _not_ being at All Out then it will be a bit disappointing for those who would like to see him wrestle again, and if he does show up then we might ruin the surprise a bit by going on about it.

Food for thought.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ste1592 said:


> And besides, I definitely see Punk as someone who would sign with AEW only to spite Vince McMahon and HHH.


Well, that's why he would do it. The reason why you're seeing smoke signals his way is that despite having his issues with WWE, he knows at the time WWE was the only game in town if you wanted to become a potential star. It's not like he was going to a sinking TNA or an obscure ROH in 2015.

Now that AEW is a thing and have shown that they have promised with DoN and possibly All Out, you now see Punk out of nowhere talking about wrestling more than he did those five years.

I'm not necessarily even saying he'll appear at All Out but I am saying the possibility of Punk returning to pro wrestling is more likely than it was a mere six months ago, which was none.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

tbf, punk like many wrestlers got fed up with wwe as opposed to wrestling so now hes got a half decent alternative, I wouldnt honestly be surprised if he does go there.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope so, I just want to see Punk wrestle again.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

To be honest, AEW will be great with or without him.

Right now we got Moxley, Jericho, Omega and Cody.

Let's enjoy what we got.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think he’ll be at All Out. Just feels too serendipitous, like Mox debuting in Vegas.

So yeah I think he’s trolling. Or he’s just being Punk.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

First off, if he is going to AEW, he's not going to announce it on Twitter. I think he would only go there if he needs the money, and unless you're his financial advisor, none of us know how he's doing with that.

That being said, he could go there just to spite Vince and HHH, that would probably be the only reason he would.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Of course he's not returning to wrestling.

He's under contract with UFC. He has a writing gig. He has ZERO reason to return.

I hope people realise that and don't get butt hurt when he doesn't show up at a show he isn't advertised for.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:heston

If it is on twitter is must be true.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i legitimately punk won't be there, I am not expecting him to be there and I don't care.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk marks are the dumbest marks. Even he treats his fans with 0 respect. Says it all


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think he's trolling. He could be telling the truth, or he could be lying. He's not doing it to get a rise - I guess just even answering it could be for the rise. He might be there, he might not be there. If he's not there I think you can officially close the book on him ever wrestling again for a major promotion. 

Hell, I could see WWE making him an absolute Godfather offer to keep him from AEW. And if Punk doesn't want to wrestle he could leverage a lucrative Legend's Deal from WWE to basically pay him not to show up in AEW. 

My belief is he'll be there. He'll sign a short run AEW contract for seven figures and only work six months or so and only some television and PPV's. As long as it culminates with Omega vs Punk I would be a very happy wrestling fan. 

But the card is great regardless. Omega vs Moxley and Page vs Jericho to crown first ever AEW Elite World Champion sells itself. And you still have Bucks, Rhodes, Penta, Fenix, Allin, MJF, SCU, Strongharts (assume they get visa's by then), Joshi women, Dark Order, Angelico/Evans, Best Friends, Luchasaurus etc...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If he does goto AEW I only see it as a part time type agreement at his age, too bad AEW wasn't around 5 years ago.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

That's the weird thing about wrestling. Punk saying, "No, I won't be there" doesn't end the speculation, but stir it up even more :lol

Because if he were to show up at All Out, he's gonna want to work us into thinking his appearance is impossible, so we're shocked. But at the same time, he could legitimately be telling the truth and we're all dumbasses like PUNK RETURN CONFIRMED.

I'm gonna continue to tell myself he won't be there, so I can enjoy the show and not be let down. But ugh...I'd kill to see him show up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Until the UFC announces he's released from his contract I wouldn't get too invested in Punk and AEW.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I could honestly see it going either way. AEW has been very good at playing cards close to their chest. See both Dustin's adamant denial that he was joining right up until the match announcement, or the fact that they kept Moxley a secret until he actually showed. 

On the other hand, Punk is Punk and he might be adamant enough about leaving wrestling behind that he might turn down a huge contract because of it. 

We will not get confirmation one way or the other until either he appears or the show's over.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

UniversalGleam said:


> tbf, punk like many wrestlers got fed up with wwe as opposed to wrestling so now hes got a half decent alternative, I wouldnt honestly be surprised if he does go there.


What alternative would that be? I honestly thought his MMA career is done.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Until the UFC announces he's released from his contract I wouldn't get too invested in Punk and AEW.


Punk's UFC career is done, Dana said it himself in one of the press conferences.

I think Punk will eventually come to AEW because like everyone else he's going to need money eventually. He made very good money during his WWE career; but let's face it, it wasn't exactly Cena money or Hogan money or Lesnar money or Austin money.

Since he left, he had to deal with some seriously expensive lawsuits (all of which he paid for). All of that bears down, and if it's going to be amazing for his ego if he's part of the revolution that competes with the WWE or who knows even whup them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Punk's UFC career is done, Dana said it himself in one of the press conferences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you follow the UFC you know Dana is a big liar thats even pettier than Vince. Dana saying Punk is done means nothing as most folk who are done get released from their UFC contract. With the UFC being in bed with ESPN and needing to sell ESPN+ subscriptions them offering Punk another fight to see if he still has name value isn't out of the question.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> CM Punk not coming to AEW? Or just trolling?


Both. 

As others have said - he’s still under contract to UFC. I think he could theoretically still sign if he announces his retirement (not entirely sure how UFC contracts work, but I think that’s a thing). If they made an insane money offer with a decent creative pitch for him - I could see him eventually signing.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

he just mentions aew too much recently.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Punk thought in 2012 when he was 34 that he was too old to wrestle so I don't see him getting back in the ring. Now could I see him working for AEW in a non wrestling role yes I can but Punk has had this view in terms of wrestling again for a very long time now why so many others don't see that I don't understand.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If he's gonna show up he's not gonna tell you he's gonna show up :jericho2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> he just mentions aew too much recently.


I've noticed that too. For someone who wants nothing to do with AEW, so we think,...he likes to talk about them...that's good PR for All Elite Sales $$$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I've noticed that too. For someone who wants nothing to do with AEW, so we think,...he likes to talk about them...that's good PR for All Elite Sales $$$


Even if he is not going to AEW, maybe in his mind, helping them out is his way of basically saying F U Vince. 

This could go one of two ways. Punk shows up and is in AEW.
OR
If AEW is smart and Punk didn't sign. Have MJF come out of Cult of Personality, in CM Punks hoodie and ring gear to troll the Chicago crowd. He would get nuclear heat.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

You think if he was gonna show up, he would just admit it on social media and spoil the surprise? 

One thing's for sure - If he doesn't show up, they really need to have MJF troll the audience big time by having Punk's music hit at some point but having him come out instead. Or they could have Jericho cut a promo about being the "best in the world" (a subtle/not-so-subtle clue that Punk is about to show up) immediately after winning the world title and then he's interrupted when Punk's music starts playing - Only for his look of surprise to turn to laughter about ten seconds later when he reveals that he's just having fun working the marks in the crowd. Think of how Shawn Michaels trolled the Montreal crowd back on Raw in 2005 by having Bret Hart's music play.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would his UFC contract prevent him from working for a fake fighting television show? Given he hasn't fought in a year and has no fight scheduled if he's still under UFC contract it's just because neither side has made the effort to end it. UFC probably figures Punk might take a Bellator fight so is happy to pay him to keep him out of the cage for the publicity he'd bring (even though he got embarrassed in both UFC fights, the first one by design).


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If he's not joining AEW it would be very much in AEW's interest for him to just not talk about them at all, and for them to publicly say they haven't signed him and he won't be there. If they leave it at all ambiguous, whatever happens at the show, no matter how great it is, every time they do a major show people are going to come away with a tinge of disappointment that CM Punk didn't show up.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Would his UFC contract prevent him from working for a fake fighting television show? Given he hasn't fought in a year and has no fight scheduled if he's still under UFC contract it's just because neither side has made the effort to end it. UFC probably figures Punk might take a Bellator fight so is happy to pay him to keep him out of the cage for the publicity he'd bring (even though he got embarrassed in both UFC fights, the first one by design).


Unless UFC are paying him crazy money his contract with them won't be a problem. He's worth a lot more to AEW than he is to UFC, they'll just buy him out.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't think he'll be there but Jon Moxley also claimed that he "wasn't interested in Japan" for a long time and we all know how Chris Jericho basically confirms he'll be at a show when he says he won't be at a show. So obviously, no sane wrestler would spoil a surprise appearance


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

deadcool said:


> What alternative would that be? I honestly thought his MMA career is done.


what has is MMA career got to do with it? 

Im simply talking about wrestling promotions, sure he could join the likes of ring of honor or TNA but AEW is a new promotion and might give punk a more viable alternative to wwe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I refuse to believe Punk is done with wrestling for good. Still holding out hope. He will make an appearance on AEW at some point. And its gonna be fuckin HUGE. Mark my words.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dana White would probably slip AEW a few bucks to take Punk off his hands. He's not a good look for them.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I personally think he will show up but he's not going to confirm it. After the Mox/Omega match they will have a cool down period. That's when his music hits and MJF will walk out in Punks gear but with his scarf and talk about how stupid the fans are. When he's done, the music hits again but Punk comes out instead. Talks shit to MJF and beats him down. The announcers digest what just happened and on to the main event. He possibly comes back out after Jericho wins the title and gets in his face. I can see it ending with Jericho, Punk, Mox, Page and Omega (maybe MJF and Cody) all in a stare down making it clear who is main event talent.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> All Elite Wrestling Executive Vice President Cody Rhodes recently spoke with ComicBook.com and discussed speculation on CM Punk possibly returning to pro wrestling to work for the new company.
> 
> There has been a lot of speculation on Punk signing with AEW ever since the promotion was announced. AEW President Tony Khan previously stated that Punk was his first choice to build a wrestling company with, before he got into business with the wrestlers from The Elite. The speculation ramped up when AEW's big All Out pay-per-view was announced for Saturday, August 31 from near Punk's hometown of Chicago.
> 
> ...


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...keeping-the-door-open-for-cm-punk-but-655215/


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...keeping-the-door-open-for-cm-punk-but-655215/


AEW does understand social media, so much better than 1 billion twitter followers. Even in the remotest corner of the internet a throw away comment like CM Punk´s will make it into a big news item, but it feels organically. 

They didn´t go PRESS RELEASE: CM PUNK will 100% not be in Chicago, cause he has MMA commitments the same weekend. Also we 100% do not have any interest in CM PUNK. Don´t watch, cause he WON`T be THERE, 100%. 

Of course Moxley was always going to show up at DoN. F*** they made it so obvious with the video, that people thought it was TOO OBVIOUS. Then they subtly allowed the timeout and the indy date rumours to spread, to make it look like he was not interested in another exclusive long-term deal.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

It's CM Punk, he may or may not do something. He's completely temperamental.

Someone could greet him wrong and he would nix going, it's just how he is.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> Someone could greet him wrong and he would nix going, it's just how he is.


What's this outlandish claim based on exactly?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Until the UFC announces he's released from his contract I wouldn't get too invested in Punk and AEW.


UFC isn't going to allow Punk to fight again, so its a moot point. He could easily sign a contract that has him show up in limited capacity in AEW until his UFC contract expires. Dana won't have a problem with Punk signing to AEW, in fact he probably has no real use for Punk going forward anyways.

Also, its not like Punk would ruin the surprise and say "Yes I will be at All Out" when asked. I just find it funny he keeps bringing up AEW at all. Going as far as making troll videos on his instagram. Where there is smoke there is fire.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> UFC isn't going to allow Punk to fight again, so its a moot point. He could easily sign a contract that has him show up in limited capacity in AEW until his UFC contract expires. Dana won't have a problem with Punk signing to AEW, in fact he probably has no real use for Punk going forward anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, its not like Punk would ruin the surprise and say "Yes I will be at All Out" when asked. I just find it funny he keeps bringing up AEW at all. Going as far as making troll videos on his instagram. Where there is smoke there is fire.


Again if you watch MMA you know Dana's words are not to be trusted until proven otherwise. Dana just let a 40 year old BJ Penn who hasn't won a fight since November of 2010 and was on a 6 fight losing streak (now 7 fight) fight last month. This is despite Dana saying Penn should after every Penn loss since 2013. Dana saying Punk is done is worth as much as Vince's "hey I owe you ones". Again he said Punk was done yet they still have him under his deal. 

After the Gall lost he talked about how MMA wasn't for Punk, yet Punk got another fight. WME who owns the UFC has to get their money back from them buying the UFC. They could very well want to give Punk another fight just to get a bunch of new subscribers to drop 5 to watch Punk on ESPN+


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Again if you watch MMA you know Dana's words are not to be trusted until proven otherwise. Dana just let a 40 year old BJ Penn who hasn't won a fight since November of 2010 and was on a 6 fight losing streak (now 7 fight) fight last month. This is despite Dana saying Penn should after every Penn loss since 2013. Dana saying Punk is done is worth as much as Vince's "hey I owe you ones". Again he said Punk was done yet they still have him under his deal.
> 
> After the Gall lost he talked about how MMA wasn't for Punk, yet Punk got another fight. WME who owns the UFC has to get their money back from them buying the UFC. They could very well want to give Punk another fight just to get a bunch of new subscribers to drop 5 to watch Punk on ESPN+


Punk is not gonna have another fight. His MMA career is done. He's 40 yrs old and lost his two only fights. You don't go for a third time at that age unless you're delusional.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Punk is not gonna have another fight. His MMA career is done. He's 40 yrs old and lost his two only fights. You don't go for a third time at that age unless you're delusional.


I mean it was delusional for him to go into MMA with no combat sports background, but he did it. It was delusional for him to fight a second fight, but he did it. He still trains and a 500k purse plus PPV points might just convince him to give it another chance.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I mean it was delusional for him to go into MMA with no combat sports background, but he did it. It was delusional for him to fight a second fight, but he did it. He still trains and a 500k purse plus PPV points might just convince him to give it another chance.


I don't think the first fight was delusional. He put 2 yrs into training for that fight. The 2nd fight was more or less to truly see if he just had bad luck in his first fight or if he simply couldn't hack it in UFC. I think that last fight told him everything he needed to know. I mean its not like he was fighting top UFC stars.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> *I personally think he will show up but he's not going to confirm it. After the Mox/Omega match they will have a cool down period. That's when his music hits and MJF will walk out in Punks gear but with his scarf and talk about how stupid the fans are.* When he's done, the music hits again but Punk comes out instead. Talks shit to MJF and beats him down. The announcers digest what just happened and on to the main event. He possibly comes back out after Jericho wins the title and gets in his face. I can see it ending with Jericho, Punk, Mox, Page and Omega (maybe MJF and Cody) all in a stare down making it clear who is main event talent.


LOL that would be a great heel move and segment but it would honestly ruin the surprise of CM Punk showing up. Everyone would know he was in talks with the company if that were to happen. I'd rather his debut be direct and straight to the point like Moxley's was.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He was never showing up to begin with. The only reason the rumor started was because the graphic for the show had the 4 stars which punk used on his merch. Well retards the 4 stars are on the Chicago city flag.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> I don't think the first fight was delusional. He put 2 yrs into training for that fight. The 2nd fight was more or less to truly see if he just had bad luck in his first fight or if he simply couldn't hack it in UFC. I think that last fight told him everything he needed to know. I mean its not like he was fighting top UFC stars.


It was totally delusional. You can't get into MMA at the age of 33, based not on any athletic or combat accomplishments, but based on playing a tough guy on TV, and fight guys 13 years younger who've got into UFC because or their exceptional ability in combat sports. He trained two years, great, how many years had his opponent had Mickey Gall - who was 24 at the time of his match against Punk - trained? At least twice as long I'd guess. Gall had actually beaten people in MMA as well, unlike Punk who had never had a real fight.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

When has a wrestler ever announced their intentions beforehand not named Bret?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> It was totally delusional. You can't get into MMA at the age of 33, based not on any athletic or combat accomplishments, but based on playing a tough guy on TV, and fight guys 13 years younger who've got into UFC because or their exceptional ability in combat sports. He trained two years, great, how many years had his opponent had Mickey Gall - who was 24 at the time of his match against Punk - trained? At least twice as long I'd guess. Gall had actually beaten people in MMA as well, unlike Punk who had never had a real fight.


You realize Brock Lesnar was in his 30s when he initially joined UFC right? He did have a collegiate wrestling background though, but that alone doesn't guarantee success in UFC.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> I don't think the first fight was delusional. He put 2 yrs into training for that fight. The 2nd fight was more or less to truly see if he just had bad luck in his first fight or if he simply couldn't hack it in UFC. I think that last fight told him everything he needed to know. I mean its not like he was fighting top UFC stars.


The whole thing is the definition of delusional. He was already what in his mid 30s with a broken body from wrestling, he wasn't particularly athletic, he had no prior combat sports experience, and he was already a made millionaire. It was simply a delusional ego that made him do this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

weather he comes to AEW or not i kinda think he should not debut in Chicago. Its to predictable and would be even more exciting if he does it un expected on a weekly episode of its show


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> You realize Brock Lesnar was in his 30s when he initially joined UFC right? He did have a collegiate wrestling background though, but that alone doesn't guarantee success in UFC.


That collegiate wrestling background is pretty damn decorated - 

Lesnar won the 2000 National Collegiate Athletic Association (NCAA) Division I heavyweight wrestling championship his senior year after being the runner-up to Stephen Neal the year prior. He finished his amateur career as a two-time NJCAA All-American, the 1998 NJCAA Heavyweight Champion, two-time NCAA All-American, two-time Big Ten Conference Champion and the 2000 NCAA Heavyweight Champion, with a record of 106–5 overall in four years of college.[30]

Doesn't guarantee success but is a helluva foundation and he would have been signed on the spot to the UFC with his college resume. That is a serious athletic background in a MMA base sport. 

Punk's foray into MMA is much more akin to Dave Bautista's. Probably around the same age as well. Neither really accomplished amateur athletes in any capacity who dabbles in MMA as a hobby. Bautista fought some absolute can in a small time organization and looked like shit but won when his fat opponent gassed. Punk had the ego to think he could go right to the UFC, and Dana used him all the way to the bank feeding him to a legit prospect in Mickey Gall. Batista for a journeyman can at a D-level event, Hager and Lashley fought cans in their first fights because their promotions wanted to use their name value. White didn't need Punk's name value - he used Punk's delusion to show up pro-wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> weather he comes to AEW or not i kinda think he should not debut in Chicago. Its to predictable and would be even more exciting if he does it un expected on a weekly episode of its show


Showing up in Chicago would blow the roof off the place. Remember Summer of Punk when Punk retained against Cena and ran off in the crowd. 

Debut him in Chicago if he is signed and then promote him for the first show by promising Punk will be on hand with a live mic and something to say.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Showing up in Chicago would blow the roof off the place. Remember Summer of Punk when Punk retained against Cena and ran off in the crowd.
> 
> Debut him in Chicago if he is signed and then promote him for the first show by promising Punk will be on hand with a live mic and something to say.




I know I know im just being biest to such an obvious thing to happen but at the end of the day why not.People will lose their shit if he does.


Kinda funny to think theres so much focus on him showing up.If he does not it will be funny


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> You realize Brock Lesnar was in his 30s when he initially joined UFC right? He did have a collegiate wrestling background though, but that alone doesn't guarantee success in UFC.


It doesn't guarantee it, but Brock Lesnar was a physical freak who had tremendous success in actual wrestling. It's absolutely normal to think he'd have a decent shot.

CM Punk was never particularly impressive physically and had no success in any sort of combat sport. Indeed he used to get tapped out be random dads in his local gym. He never had a prayer.

CM Punk going to fight in the UFC because of is success in WWE is the equivalent of Bill Murray going to play in the NBA because of his success in Space Jam. 

Nobody will be happier than me to see CM Punk turn up in AEW, I love CM Punk and would go to war for him, but the stint in UFC was one of the worst ideas in history.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Waiting for Punk to be announced for an MMA event the same night as All Out.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

All Out is the last big AEW PPV before their weekly show on TNT. If Punk were to ever show up it will be at All Out or he won't show up ever. This is a the Stars Aligned moment. 

1. Punk has taken a few good years off of wrestling, but he might have found some recent hunger, evidence by his recent masked "return" at some small promotion. We can't prove 100% it was him, but it was him. 

2. CM Punk for whatever reason continues to ackowledge AEW, even as far as making a troll video on his instagram. He usually has been good at ignoring wrestlings comments, but somehow AEW comments is getting a response from him. 

3. CM Punk loves his hometown of Chicago, like really loves it and if he were to return by his choice it would be in his hometown. 

4. I still think AEW needs a big announcement/surprise before their weekly TNT show starts and nothing will have more impact than a CM Punk return. Yes, they could simply have another great PPV at All Out and let the matches speak for themselves, but they need a reason for people to keep talking about AEW until the next few months going into their TNT debut and a CM Punk return would surely help that.

5. We know CM Punk is on good terms with Cody and Tony Kahn and you can bet your ass they offered him everything under the Sun.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Time will tell. But I dont get my Hopes up for Punk to ever return to any wrestling.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd rather not keep my hopes up or anything about CM Punk at this point. If he does go, that's good. If he doesn't, that's still good. He doesn't have any obligation to anyone tbh. Unless he does have a contract with them or actually buys a ticket and shows up as part of the audience, that remains to be seen but it's much better not to expect.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Do you really think he'll answer "oh yeah I am going to run in and take out Jon Moxley" of course he isn't going to admit anything.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hes going. Duh.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love for him to join AEW but i'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Whether CM Punk joins AEW or not, I respect his decision. He doesn't "owe" me anything.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Waiting for Punk to be announced for an MMA event the same night as All Out.



please no. it hurt to watch one of my favorite pro wrestlers of this era go out and get embarrassed.

Like people that didn't actually watch don't understand. What happened to CM Punk both times he stepped in an octagon is humiliating. He got the living shit kicked out of him and he didn't put up an ounce of fight.

Mickey could've murdered him, and the 2nd guy (who was a trainer and not even an experienced guy) legit toyed with him and acted like he was bullying his little brother.

Punk needs a very short AEW run starting with AO but not lasting too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk says he wont be there but....maybe he will via video:russo


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

TheGoodCoach said:


> please no. it hurt to watch one of my favorite pro wrestlers of this era go out and get embarrassed.
> 
> Like people that didn't actually watch don't understand. What happened to CM Punk both times he stepped in an octagon is humiliating. He got the living shit kicked out of him and he didn't put up an ounce of fight.
> 
> ...


I meant as a commentator like he was the night of DoN. 

I don’t want him fighting anymore.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a feeling Punk will show up in AEW eventually, maybe not at All Out, but eventually. Punk despises WWE, WWE fears AEW, Punk would have the satisfaction of giving the biggest middle finger to WWE; which is showing up on AEW. I think Punk could be their first 'special attraction', because his name popping up on that show would guarantee draw fans.
Phil Brooks cannot escape wrestling forever, he was born to be a wrestler. WWE may have forced him to lose his passion in wrestling, but I have hopes that AEW will be able to bring it back.

Could you imagine hearing the Cult of Personality music on that show, the fans would pop like it was Steve Austin in the 90s. Not going to lie, I would mark the fuck out like a fangirl.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I really want a masked guy to come out at AO, hit a GTS, and reveal himself to be Hideo Itami. That would be all time wrestling trolling and Chicago would probably riot after the pop he'd get


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

TheGoodCoach said:


> I really want a masked guy to come out at AO, hit a GTS, and reveal himself to be Hideo Itami. That would be all time wrestling trolling and Chicago would probably riot after the pop he'd get


Damn. Cant argue with that. And punk can Debut on TV


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He hasn't had a UFC match in years. He has not wrestled in years. I would say maybe he misses wrestling and he will come back. I don't know. He has had a long enough absence where you would imagine he would be physically and mentally in the best shape of his life. I honestly don't think he will come back but it does make sense for him. AEW will likely pay him more and give him a lighter schedule then WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheGoodCoach said:


> I really want a masked guy to come out at AO, hit a GTS, and reveal himself to be Hideo Itami. That would be all time wrestling trolling and Chicago would probably riot after the pop he'd get


Or imagine if Cult of Personality music hits at the the Pay-Per-View and it's MJF trolling LOL


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Or imagine if Cult of Personality music hits at the the Pay-Per-View and it's MJF trolling LOL


See? Every one here more clever than vince


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I definitely think he'll be at All out. If he's not at all out I doubt he'll ever come. That fucking pop he'll get if he shows up. What a roster they'll have going into TV if Punk signs.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why was a thread allowed for this? You really think if Punk was or wasn't going he'd make an official public statement to a fan?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

MJF said:


> Of course he's not returning to wrestling.
> 
> He's under contract with UFC. He has a writing gig. He has ZERO reason to return.
> 
> I hope people realise that and don't get butt hurt when he doesn't show up at a show he isn't advertised for.


He’s definitely showing up, so I think you must have a stake in AEW somehow in order to be crowd managing like this ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk has a huge ego, I doubt he wants to return to be in the #2 promotion. A distant #2 at that. 

I'll say no. Maybe he'll surprise me.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk has a huge ego, I doubt he wants to return to be in the #2 promotion. A distant #2 at that.
> 
> I'll say no. Maybe he'll surprise me.


I think he hates WWE enough that he'd be willing to do it if he had faith in AEW and they keep building momentum. This would be his way of being successful outside the WWE's walls and showing 'em they need him more than he needs them


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If he was going to make a return I'd prefer him to do like a farewell tour or something with ROH, I don't see him going back to wrestling and wrestling more than a year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MaryChristine said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Or imagine if Cult of Personality music hits at the the Pay-Per-View and it's MJF trolling LOL
> ...


Hahaha true


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

lol @ his tweet... "Are you going to disappoint us yet again?" .. Yes. 

I really hope he does show up at All Out. If he doesnt.. then I personally wont give a shit if he comes someday down the road or not.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

If I were Punk, even if I wasn’t signed I would be asking for front row seats. The publicity alone would be huge. Don’t have to do anything just show up and watch the events, troll some people on the internet until his eventual signing


----------

